# drill bit getting stuck and twisting hand



## DangerMouse

Not me.... real close a couple of times, though I've been lucky.....but there's a thread here that's all about that. 
KCTermite got a real nasty gash on his forehead from one.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I never had a problem with my 3/8" drill
But the 1/2" can twist my arm if it gets stuck


----------



## nap

I know a guy that has a big scar on his head when he was drilling through a concrete block wall and when the bit got jammed up, it spun the drill around and whacked him in the head. Lots of blood.

he was on a ladder drilling higher than his head. and should have been wearing a hard hat.

I had a drill literally spin me around. It would have broken my arm if I tried to stop it. It was a extremely powerful drill. I was using a large bit in steel. Using my weight to bear down on the thing and it jammed up. I was in a position that wasn't conducive to just letting go. Started to twist my arm around so I picked up my feet and rode the drill until I got in a position I could let go of everything.


----------



## TNTRob

Nearly knocked myself out when mine got caught up. Never again will I stick my head that close to a drill (no matter the size or material).


----------



## oh'mike

I broke 2 ribs when an auger hit a nail,while boring through a stack of studs--Put me out of work for 3 weeks------


----------



## kwikfishron

Haven’t broke anything yet but I’ve been hurt by drills WAY more than any other tool.

Especially by this one.


----------



## jbfan

Never broke anything, but had a bad sprain once.


----------



## nap

kwikfishron said:


> Haven’t broke anything yet but I’ve been hurt by drills WAY more than any other tool.
> 
> Especially by this one.


that's because you have the handle on the wrong side!!


----------



## kwikfishron

nap said:


> that's because you have the handle on the wrong side!!


So if I put the handle on the other side then I can break something?


----------



## merle

Those big drills are not for sissy's You need to really get ahold of them. I used a Macho 3 drill for several years. it is a handful. Just be careful out there.


----------



## BigJim

Back in the early 60s I was working in a engine rebuilding shop boreing blocks and we had to hand hone the blocks with a 3/4 inch drill. We had a pipe about 8-10 inches long and the handle. We had to hold on with one hand facing up and the other facing down just in case the hone hung a crank journal the drill would come out of our hands. 

The fellow working with me locked the trigger and the drill hung a journal one day and some way the drill slipped between his legs and was still running, that sucker beat the fool out of his butt before the cord wound up and unplugged the drill. He didn't lock the trigger anymore. :laughing:


----------



## Thurman

This is why my former employer put foot switches on our hand power tools at work. When using the tool we had to press the foot switch with one foot, if our foot came off of the switch--then power was lost. NO power tools PERIOD on ladders, NONE! If we had to get out feet off of the floor, we had to use some type of lifting device. Our productivity went downhill from there. Just sharing, David


----------

